# allg. Infos 'Datenschutzproblematik'

## Hilefoks

*edit - Think4UrS11* aus dieser Diskussion herausgelöst. Der Umfang der Linksammlung zu diesem Themenkomplex verdient eine Sonderbehandlung   :Very Happy: 

Um Erweiterungen/Gegendarstellungen wird gebeten

*edit - Hilefoks* Diese Erweiterungen/Gegendarstellungen füge ich gerne dieser Liste hinzu. Postet sie oder schickt sie per PM.

Ich möchte allen, vor allem auch den Gegnern der Anonymisierung, noch mal ein paar Links aufzeigen.

Videohttp://www.ulm.ccc.de/ChaosSeminar/2006/03_Polizeidatenbanken?highlight=%28ChaosSeminar%2F2006 - Polizeidatenbanken

ftp://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/22C3/video/mp4/22C3-785-de-anon_tor_jap.mp4

ftp://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/22C3/video/mp4/22C3-791-de-big_brother_awards.mp4

ftp://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/22C3/video/mp4/22C3-1148-de-sicherheitueberwachung.mp4

ftp://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/22C3/video/mp4/22C3-546-de-gesundheitskarte.mp4

ftp://dewy.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/CCC/22C3/video/mp4/22C3-550-de-epass_und_biop2.mp4Audiodev/radiohttp://www.ulm.ccc.de/dev/radio/detail?id=54 - Anonym im Netz

http://www.ulm.ccc.de/dev/radio/detail?id=32 - Internetzensur

http://www.ulm.ccc.de/dev/radio/detail?id=30 - Datenschutz - CCC's most wantedChaosradiohttp://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr115.html - Die Gesundheitskarte

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr109.html - Das Informationsfreiheitsgesetz

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr106.html - Der neue elektronische Reisepass

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr104.html - Sicherheitswahn auf dem Prüfstand

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr99.html - Großmutter, warum hast du so große Ohren?

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr97.html - Biometrie in Ausweisdokumenten

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr88.html - Elektronische Augen überall

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr85.html - Anonymizer in der Praxis

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr84.html - Transponder-Chipkarten und RFIDsChaosRadio Expresshttp://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre029.html - Haftung für Links und das Telemediengesetz

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre002.html - 22C3, Schäuble, Coral CDN, CACert

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre037.html - Das LuftsicherheitsgesetzLinks

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Datenschutz

http://chaosradio.ccc.de

http://www.ulm.ccc.de/dev/radio

http://www.datenschmutz.de

http://ulm.ccc.de/old/chaos-seminar/rasterfahndung/ausarbeit.pdf

http://ulm.ccc.de/ChaosSeminar

http://www.netzpolitik.org

Dies ist nur eine "kleine" Auswahl relevanter Links, dennoch ist mir natürlich klar das es jetzt sehr sehr viele Links geworden sind und das viele nicht direkt TOR zum Thema. Ich glaube aber das man sich auch allgemein mit dem Thema Datenschutz beschäftigt haben muss, bevor man wirklich ein Urteil über TOR oder Anonymisierung im Allg. machen kann. Für noch mehr Informationen, nicht nur zum Thema Datenschutz, empfehle ich die Archive von Chaosradio, /dev/radio, 22C3, ChaosSeminar des CCC Ulm usw. zu studieren.

MfG,

HilefoksLast edited by Hilefoks on Tue Sep 12, 2006 1:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## beejay

Ich finde es recht einseitig, hier fast ausschliesslich Links einer opportunistischen, mit zweierlei Mass messenden Vereinigung wie dem CCC zu posten. Der CCC lebt (auch im wirtschaftlichen Sinne) nur von den Mitgliedern, die er durch seine populistischen Aussagen/Aktionen erhält. 

Bisher konnte mir z.B. kein Mitglied des CCC erklären, wie "Alle Daten sollen frei sein" und "Private Daten müssen geschützt bleiben" zusammenpassen. Natürlich ist die Aussage offensichtlich, aber dennoch stelle ich die rein moralische Frage, wie ich denn von jemandem verlangen kann seine Informationen offenlegen zu müssen und im gleichem Atemzug darauf bestehe, dass ich meine nicht offenlegen muss.

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich finde es recht einseitig, hier fast ausschliesslich Links einer opportunistischen, mit zweierlei Mass messenden Vereinigung wie dem CCC zu posten.

 

Es steht dir ja frei entsprechend Links zu anderen Institutionen und Publikationen zu ergänzen. (BSI zum Beispiel, Links zu Felix L. oder Lutz D., was immer sinnvoll erscheint in diesem Kontext)

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich obige Sammlung ja abgespalten damit es nicht in einem anderen (spezielleren) Thread untergeht.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich finde es recht einseitig, hier fast ausschliesslich Links einer ...

 

Für diesen Teil gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Allerdings war dieser Thread nicht als eingeständiger Thread geplant. Er sollte eher dazu dienen allen TOR-Gegnern etwas mehr Informationen der "anderen" Seite zu geben. Es steht dir ja aber frei, und deshalb wird Think4UrS11 diesen Thread auch abgespalten haben, weitere Links zu ergänzen. Mich persönlich würden diese Link jedenfalls ebenso interessieren.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Der CCC lebt (auch im wirtschaftlichen Sinne) nur von den Mitgliedern, die er durch seine populistischen Aussagen/Aktionen erhält.

 

Natürlich lebt der CCC von seinen Mitgliedern. "Seine" Aussagen und Aktionen stammen aber in meinen Augen mehrheitlich von individuellen Personen mit ihren ebenso individuellen Meinungen. Das diese unter dem Dach des CCC veröffentlicht wurden sagt mir nur das diese Aussagen eine bestimmte Richtung einschlagen.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Bisher konnte mir z.B. kein Mitglied des CCC erklären, wie "Alle Daten sollen frei sein" und "Private Daten müssen geschützt bleiben" zusammenpassen. Natürlich ist die Aussage offensichtlich, aber dennoch stelle ich die rein moralische Frage, wie ich denn von jemandem verlangen kann seine Informationen offenlegen zu müssen und im gleichem Atemzug darauf bestehe, dass ich meine nicht offenlegen muss.

 

Ich kenne deine disbezüglichen Diskussionen nicht - aber wie du selbst schon sagtest ist die Aussage recht offensichtlich. Für mich ist der CCC so etwas wie die politische Linke. Nie wird diese eine alleinige Machtposition einnehmen, verhindert aber (hoffentlich) das wir zu sehr nach "Rechts" abdriften.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Bisher konnte mir z.B. kein Mitglied des CCC erklären, wie "Alle Daten sollen frei sein" und "Private Daten müssen geschützt bleiben" zusammenpassen.

 

Ich kann keinen zwingenden Widerspruch zwischen Informationsfreiheit und informationeller Selbstbestimmung erkennen. Wo genau siehst Du den Konflikt?

----------

## oscarwild

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Für mich ist der CCC so etwas wie die politische Linke. Nie wird diese eine alleinige Machtposition einnehmen, verhindert aber (hoffentlich) das wir zu sehr nach "Rechts" abdriften.

 

Ein Phänomen unserer Zeit scheint zu sein, dass man stets Extrempositionen einnehmen muss, um überhaupt noch Gehör zu finden. Daher begrüße ich, dass es zumindest noch nennenswerte Gegengewichte zur gängigen Meinungsmache gibt.

----------

## beejay

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Bisher konnte mir z.B. kein Mitglied des CCC erklären, wie "Alle Daten sollen frei sein" und "Private Daten müssen geschützt bleiben" zusammenpassen. 
> 
> Ich kann keinen zwingenden Widerspruch zwischen Informationsfreiheit und informationeller Selbstbestimmung erkennen. Wo genau siehst Du den Konflikt?

 

"Was Du nicht willst, dass man Dir tu, das füg auch keinem Andern zu"

Wie kann ich von jemandem (egal ob Staat, Organisation oder Bürger) verlangen seine Daten öffentlich zugänglich zu machen und gleichzeitig ablehnen, dass meine persönlichen Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind? Dies ist eindeutig mit zweierlei Mass gemessen und in meinen Augen genau so populistisch wie die - zugegeben abgeflachte - Aussage "Ausländer raus, die nehmen uns Ariern nur den Job weg"

----------

## Hilefoks

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich von jemandem (egal ob Staat, Organisation oder Bürger) verlangen seine Daten öffentlich zugänglich zu machen und gleichzeitig ablehnen, dass meine persönlichen Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind?

 

Es ist ein grosser Unterschied ob wir über informationelle Selbstbestimmung reden

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informationelle_Selbstbestimmung wrote:*   

> Im deutschen Recht bezeichnet die Informationelle Selbstbestimmung das Recht des Einzelnen, grundsätzlich selbst über die Preisgabe und Verwendung seiner personenbezogenen Daten zu bestimmen. Es handelt sich dabei nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts um ein Datenschutz-Grundrecht, welches im Grundgesetz nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt wird. Der Vorschlag, ein Datenschutz-Grundrecht in das Grundgesetz einzufügen, fand bei der Verfassungsdiskussion nach der Wiedervereinigung nicht die erforderliche Mehrheit.

 

oder aber über Informationsfreiheit

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informationsfreiheitsgesetz wrote:*   

> Informationsfreiheitsgesetze gewähren den Bürgern in ihrem Geltungsbereich einen grundsätzlich freien Zugang zu allen in den öffentlichen Verwaltungen existierenden Informationen (Öffentlichkeitsprinzip). Sie regeln die entsprechenden Rechte und legen das nähere Verfahren fest, um diesen freien Zugang zu gewähren. Informationsfreiheitsgesetze dienen in erster Linie der demokratischen Meinungs- und Willensbildung.

 

@beejay: in meinen Augen vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen.  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> @beejay: in meinen Augen vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. 

 

Das glaube ich nicht. Mir geht es nicht um die Prinzipien des Datenschutzes, sondern einzig und alleine um die Praktiken des CCC. Die Argumentation dieser Gruppierung ist überwiegend weltfremd, rein-idealistisch und populistisch. Eine Konsenzfähigkeit von Seiten des CCC - allerdings auch von seiten der Regierung/des Bundes - ist in keinem bisher veröffentlichten Essay zu finden. Allerdings lassen sich mit "Haudrauf"-Texten natürlich die entsprechenden Massen beeindrucken. Pseudo-Revoluzzer und Möchtegern-Autonome suhlen sich in dem, was von Organisationen wie dem CCC vorgebetet wird. Der Böse Staat, die armen Bürger.

Spinnen wir das Rad einfach mal weiter: Der Deutsche an sich jammert ja gerne (wenn auch auf hohem Niveau). Ständig hört man an allen Ecken und Enden nur "Der Staat muss!". Spricht man aber konkrete Problemlösungen an und verweist damit auch auf die Pflicht des Bürgers zur Beteiligung an der Politik hört man immer nur "Ich hab keine Zeit dafür".

Was will ich damit sagen: Der CCC sollte sich auf sein "Kerngeschäft" konzentrieren und sich nicht als stellvertreter aller Bürgerinnen und Bürger darstellen. Er vertritt vielleicht grundsätzlich meine Wünsche/Vorstellungen als mündiger Bürger, jedoch nicht in der Art und Weise in der ich es gerne hätte. Dies ist auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied zu anderen "Interessengemeinschaften" wie Gewerkschaften (Parteien lasse ich hier aussen vor). Die Zielgruppe ist stark abgegrenzt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> "Was Du nicht willst, dass man Dir tu, das füg auch keinem Andern zu"

 

Das unterschreib ich so.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich von jemandem (egal ob Staat, Organisation oder Bürger) verlangen seine Daten öffentlich zugänglich zu machen und gleichzeitig ablehnen, dass meine persönlichen Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind?

 

Informationsfreiheit = ich darf ungehindert und ungestraft Information beziehehen. Ein Beispiel für fehlende Informationsfreiheit ist China, wo z.B. bestimmte Inhalte im Internet gefiltert oder man für den Versuch, sich selbige zu beschaffen, bestraft werden kann. Seit einiger Zeit fällt mir aber auch in DE auf, dass z.B. auch bei google gelegentlich Treffer durch den Hinweis auf angebliche illegalität des Seiteninhalts ausgeblendet werden. Ob dem so ist, oder nur ein staatliches Interesse aus anderen Gründen besteht, besagten Inhalt auszublenden, ist schwer zu sagen.

Es ist aber unbedingt erforderlich, jederzeit nachvollziehen zu können, was z.B. unsere politische Führung genau tut und vorhat - denn als Wähler bin ich Auftraggeber, und zahle durch meine Steuereinnahmen das Gehalt der Damen und Herren. Diese Transparenz steht mir wie jedem anderen Bürger zu.

Informelle Selbstbestimmung = mein Recht, über mein persönlichen/personenbezogenen Daten selbst bestimmen zu können. Ich möchte vielleicht nicht, dass mein Nachbar, und schon gar nicht irgend ein Amt auswertet, ob ich regelmäßig bei Beate Uhse einkaufe (und damit vielleicht ein kleiner Perverser bin, der weggesperrt gehört, pfui Teufel...), noch ob ich an einer genehmigten Demonstration teilnehme (per Videomitschnitt, um irgendwann per Biometrie festzustellen, wer die Frechheit besitzt, nicht wie die anderen braven Staatsbürger einfach die Klappe zu halten) oder ähnliches.

Was eine Frau Merkel oder ein Herr Stoiber dagegen privat tut und lässt, interessiert mich nicht, und hat mich auch nicht zu interessieren. Die informelle Selbstbestimmung wird z.B. durch die Boulervardpresse leider zu oft auch hier verletzt, um jemandem Schaden zuzufühen, wenn die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen (z.B.: pfui, der Wowereit ist schwul!) .

Also ganz im Gegenteil: das Maß muß immer das selbe sein, nur muß man trennen, ob die Daten persönlich/personenbezogen sind oder nicht. Selbstverständlich gibt es einen Graubereich zwischen drin, bei dem Daten nicht eindeutig zuordnen kann - aber versuchen sollte mans zumindest.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Dies ist eindeutig mit zweierlei Mass gemessen und in meinen Augen genau so populistisch wie die - zugegeben abgeflachte - Aussage "Ausländer raus, die nehmen uns Ariern nur den Job weg"

 

Die Chancen stehen gar nicht so schlecht, dass solche und ähnliche Sprüche zukünftig wieder in DE Einzug halten. In dem Fall wäre ich mehr als froh, wenn ich mir a) noch ungestraft und ungehindert auch andere politische Meinungen anhören darf, und b) die Daten, dass ich mit der braunen Brühe ein Problem habe, nicht automatisch den Machthabern zur Verfügung stehen.

----------

## think4urs11

@beejay:

wer wäre denn deiner Meinung nach besser geeignet zum Thema Informationsfreiheit/Informationelle Selbstbestimmung kritisch Stellung zu beziehen wenn nicht z.B. der CCC?

Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte alleine kann das nicht stemmen und allzu viele sonstige Institutionen/Vereinigungen/Gruppierungen mit entsprechendem Bekanntheitsgrad fallen mir auch nicht ein (die auch die nötigen kompetenten -und am besten in der Öffentlichkeit präsenten- Persönlichkeiten hätten) um das Thema endlich mal allgemeinverständlich und transparent ins breite Volk zu streuen.

Seltsamerweise war damals bei der Volkszählung noch sehr viel mehr Kontra zu hören als heute nur woran liegt das?

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Die Argumentation dieser Gruppierung ist überwiegend weltfremd, rein-idealistisch und populistisch.

 

Da könnte man die Programme sämtlicher politischer Parteien gleich auch noch einreihen  :Laughing: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Was will ich damit sagen: Der CCC sollte sich auf sein "Kerngeschäft" konzentrieren und sich nicht als stellvertreter aller Bürgerinnen und Bürger darstellen.

 

Jetzt wirds langsam off Topic - deas Thema nennt sich Datenschutzproblematik, nicht Aufgaben des CCC.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Er vertritt vielleicht grundsätzlich meine Wünsche/Vorstellungen als mündiger Bürger, jedoch nicht in der Art und Weise in der ich es gerne hätte. Dies ist auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied zu anderen "Interessengemeinschaften" wie Gewerkschaften

 

Wer sagt, dass die Gewerkschaften genau Deine Wünsche vertreten? Was ist, wenn ich andere Vorstellungen als Du habe?

----------

## beejay

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  ...um das Thema endlich mal allgemeinverständlich und transparent ins breite Volk zu streuen.

 

Genau hier liegt ein Casus-Cnacktus: "allgemeinverständlich" und "transparent" ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes als die ewige Panikmache, die gerne vom CCC verbreitet wird. Ich erinnere mich noch an die damaligen Argumentationsversuche, als man mich von der Schlechtheit von TollCollect überzeugen wollte "Stell Dir vor, man misst die Zeit zwischen zwei Mautbrücken, errechnet dadurch die Geschwindigkeit und kriegt dich deswegen wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit dran" -- bei sowas lachen ja die Hühner!

Im Übrigen kann man sich durchaus gut vorstellen, was "Datenfreiheit" im Sinne des CCC sein soll, nämlich dann, wenn pünktlich zum Congress ein FTP mit gerippten Pornofilmen online geht. Tolle Wurst.

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> als die ewige Panikmache, die gerne vom CCC verbreitet wird. Ich erinnere mich noch an die damaligen Argumentationsversuche, als man mich von der Schlechtheit von TollCollect überzeugen wollte "Stell Dir vor, man misst die Zeit zwischen zwei Mautbrücken, errechnet dadurch die Geschwindigkeit und kriegt dich deswegen wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit dran"

 

Zwischenzeitlich werden auch ohne TollCollect Kennzeichen durch mobile Anlagen erfasst. Die dienen offiziell dazu, um Straftäter, nach denen gefahndet wird, herauszufischen, aber keinesfalls würde natürlich ein Bewegungsprofil aufgezeichnet. Naja, der nächste versuchte Terroranschlag, der nur dadurch vorbereitet werden konnte, dass sich der Terrorist frei und unerkannt auf Deutschlands Straßen bewegen konnte, kommt bestimmt.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> bei sowas lachen ja die Hühner!

 

Na hoffentlich bleibt den Hühnern das Lachen nicht im Halse stecken.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Im Übrigen kann man sich durchaus gut vorstellen, was "Datenfreiheit" im Sinne des CCC sein soll, nämlich dann, wenn pünktlich zum Congress ein FTP mit gerippten Pornofilmen online geht.

 

Hä... :Question: 

----------

## think4urs11

Der CCC bedient sich imho lediglich der gleichen populistischen Stilmittel wie die derzeitige Politikerkaste - oder wie würdest du die beiden Totschlagargumente KiPo+Terroristen werten? Sachlich sind beide Seiten nicht.

Ergo - beide Seiten sollten back to the roots. Nur sehe ich wie gesagt auf Seiten der Kritiker außer dem CCC und Peter Schaar nicht wirklich viele kompetente Ansprechpartner (allerdings auf Seiten der Befürworter erst recht nicht - nimm denen obige beide Argumente und sie stammeln nur herum).

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also das mit der Zeitmessung zwischen den Mautbrücken ist in der Schweiz, in einigen Tunneln, soweit ich weiß schon gängige Praxis und auch hier im Lande habe ich solche Vorschläge schon aus der Richtung Bayern (meinen ich) gehört.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mathes

----------

## oscarwild

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> also das mit der Zeitmessung zwischen den Mautbrücken ist in der Schweiz, in einigen Tunneln, 

 

In Österreich in manchen Tunneln übrigens definitiv auch.

Immernoch lustig?

----------

## think4urs11

absehbar

wo und wann immer Daten anfallen gibt es früher oder später Begehrlichkeiten diese auch abseits des ursprünglich vorgesehenen Erhebungszwecks aus- bzw. zu verwerten.

Das fängt im kleinen bei einem Admin an der aus Gründen des Fehlertrackings Proxylogs mitführt (und sich regelmäßig die Pfoten brennt weil 'die da oben' gerne einfach mal so gewisse Auswertungen möchten aber nicht bekommen weil der Admin die Gesetzeslage kennt) und endet (noch lange nicht) bei den personengebundenen Tickets für die WM kürzlich.

----------

## slick

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   @beejay: in meinen Augen vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen.  
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht. Mir geht es nicht um die Prinzipien des Datenschutzes, sondern einzig und alleine um die Praktiken des CCC.

 

Ohne das ich jetzt hierzu irgendeine Stellung beziehen möchte, für mich ist der "Fall" ganz klar. 

Solange es eine Organisation A gibt, welche irgendetwas tut was einigen nicht gefällt, wird es immer die Gegenorganisation B geben die dagegen ankämpft. Diese Muster kann man doch überall beobachten.  Staatliche Überwachung vs. CCC, Greenpeace vs. Tierversuche, Bauern vs. Dumpingpreise, rechts vs. links ... es gibt immer zwei Seiten. Gewinnt eine Seite läuft es definitiv irgendwann schief. Von daher ist mir eigentlich egal was genau der CCC macht und wie er es macht, solange er gegen das ist was andere für "richtig" halten. Genau das ist es doch was Demokratie ausmacht. (Und ich denke auf diese Demokratie können wir noch stolz sein.) 

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demokratie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Das Volk ist keine Einzelinstanz mit einem freien und gleich gerichteten oder gar homogenen Willen, sondern eine große Anzahl von gleichberechtigten Individuen, von den jedes seinen eigenen Willen hat. Aufgabe demokratischer Systeme ist es also, sich so zu organisieren, dass dabei die Einzelinteressen ausgeglichen werden und sich die Entscheidungen nach einem mutmaßlichen Gesamtwillen richten. ...
> 
> ... Hierdurch und durch den damit zwingend einhergehenden Schutz von Grundrechten (etwa Versammlungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit) soll eine Eigendynamik zustande kommen und organisierte Interessensgruppen entstehen, die Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen können. Demokratie hat sich in vielen Ländern als breites fast universelles Konzept von Kommunikation und Willensbildung in nicht-politischen Bereichen etabliert: Unternehmensdemokratie, Kirchendemokratie, Marktdemokratie, Freizeitdemokratie...

 

----------

## Carlo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich von jemandem (egal ob Staat, Organisation oder Bürger) verlangen seine Daten öffentlich zugänglich zu machen und gleichzeitig ablehnen, dass meine persönlichen Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind?

 

Diese Aussage ist ziemlicher Quark. Der demokratische, republikanische Rechtsstaat ist per se öffentlich und nie privat. Wir sind der Staat. Selbstverständlich steht der Staat in einer Offenlegungs- und Rechtfertigungspflicht gegenüber dem Bürger; Und zwar sowohl bezüglich der Einnahmen- und Ausgabenseite, als auch jeder sonstigen Tätigkeit. Daß in Deutschland (beispielsweise) die Informationen über die Verteilung von Subventionen, die Verträge zur Autobahnmaut, Verwaltungsvorgänge, etc. pp. nicht offen zugänglich sind, ist schlicht dreist und eine riesengroße Frechheit der politischen Klasse.

Dem Staat die Privatsphäre eines Individuums zubilligen zu wollen, ist mit das Unsinnigste, das ich seit langem gehört habe.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> also das mit der Zeitmessung zwischen den Mautbrücken ist in der Schweiz, in einigen Tunneln, soweit ich weiß schon gängige Praxis und auch hier im Lande habe ich solche Vorschläge schon aus der Richtung Bayern (meinen ich) gehört.

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Man fahre einfach mal nach Luzern. Dort hat es solch einen Tunnel.

Du kommst rein um 15:20:22 und wehe du bist vor 15:22:40 draussen!

Und wenn man schon mal dabei ist kann man dein Kennzeichen ja auch gleich einmal durch den Computer jagen...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Freiburg

@beejay sag mir mal eine Meinung die etwas Gewicht hat die nicht populistisch ist...

----------

## beejay

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Wie kann ich von jemandem (egal ob Staat, Organisation oder Bürger) verlangen seine Daten öffentlich zugänglich zu machen und gleichzeitig ablehnen, dass meine persönlichen Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind? 
> 
> Diese Aussage ist ziemlicher Quark. (...) 

 

... und von Dir aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Diese Aussage bezog sich auf die Argumentation des CCC.

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> @beejay sag mir mal eine Meinung die etwas Gewicht hat die nicht populistisch ist...

 

Im Gegensatz zur sachlichen Argumentation versucht der Populismus seine Aussagen mit offensichtlich der breiten Masse zugänglichen Themen zu untermalen. Beispielsweise Das "flache" Beispiel mit den Mautbrücken anstatt sachlicher Ausführungen.

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sachlich zu argumentieren anstatt Stammtisch (oder hier wohl besser Nerdtisch) Parolen um sich zu werfen. Wenn ich mir die Vertretung der Mehrzahl der Bundesbürger in Sachen Datenschutz bzw. informeller Selbstbestimmung auf die Fahnen schreibe, dann sollte ich auch berücksichtigen, dass ich dies nicht nur durch die Absicht alleine vertrete, sondern auch mit den Mitteln, die ich anwende. Um das hier nochmals klar auszuführen: Es geht mir nicht um die Grundsätze des BDSG oder ähnlicher Dinge, sondern einzig und alleine um die Praktik des Wirtschaftsunternehmens CCC.

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Im Gegensatz zur sachlichen Argumentation versucht der Populismus seine Aussagen mit offensichtlich der breiten Masse zugänglichen Themen zu untermalen. Beispielsweise Das "flache" Beispiel mit den Mautbrücken anstatt sachlicher Ausführungen.

 

Populismus geht weit über das bloße verständlichmachen eines Problems gegenüber der breiten Masse heraus!

Unter Populismus verstehe ich die Manipulation der Masse durch Scheinargumentation, die sich vorallem "niederer" Emotionen und Ängste bedient. Z.B. "Die Ausländer nehmen uns die Arbeitsplätze weg!" oder ""Der Wowereit ist schwul!". In beiden Fällen werden Ängste und Vorurteile benutzt, um sich Akzeptanz für eine Aussage zu verschaffen, die nicht sachlich begründet oder sogar gänzlich falsch ist. Bei besagte Arbeitsplätzen aus dem Beispiel hadelt es sich ggf. um solche, für die sich deutsche Sozialhilfeempfänger zu gut sind, die sexuelle Orintierung eines Politikers dürfte für seine Amtsausübung nicht die geringste Rolle spielen, dennoch wird ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bürger sich dadurch manipulieren lassen. 

Nun lässt sich ein gewisser Populismus in dem Mautbrücken-Geschwindigkeitskontrolle Beispiel natürlich nicht abstreiten, weckt es doch eine gewisse Wut darüber, ständig überall abgezockt zu werden. Tatsächlich erweist sich die Aussage aber durchaus auch als wahr - obwohl sie nur das geringste damit verursachbare Übel aufgreift.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sachlich zu argumentieren anstatt Stammtisch (oder hier wohl besser Nerdtisch) Parolen um sich zu werfen.

 

Schön und gut, aber warum benutzt Du dann selbst die folgende populistische Argumentation?

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Im Übrigen kann man sich durchaus gut vorstellen, was "Datenfreiheit" im Sinne des CCC sein soll, nämlich dann, wenn pünktlich zum Congress ein FTP mit gerippten Pornofilmen online geht.

 

 :Arrow:  populistische Aussage hier: "lauter perverse Kriminelle beim CCC" - meine Oma hättest Du damit schon mal auf Deiner Seite.

----------

## Erdie

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    ...um das Thema endlich mal allgemeinverständlich und transparent ins breite Volk zu streuen. 
> 
> Genau hier liegt ein Casus-Cnacktus: "allgemeinverständlich" und "transparent" ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes als die ewige Panikmache, die gerne vom CCC verbreitet wird. Ich erinnere mich noch an die damaligen Argumentationsversuche, als man mich von der Schlechtheit von TollCollect überzeugen wollte "Stell Dir vor, man misst die Zeit zwischen zwei Mautbrücken, errechnet dadurch die Geschwindigkeit und kriegt dich deswegen wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit dran" -- bei sowas lachen ja die Hühner!
> 
> 

 

Da lachen die Hühner ??  Wohl kaum, den ich weiß aus erster Hand, daß im Ausland soetwas schon durchaus praktiziert wird, nicht mit Mautbrücken aber an Tunneln. Dort wird der Zeitpunkt beim Rein - und Rausfahren gemessen und wenn die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit über dem Limit liegt, bist Du dran. Also es ist nicht abwegig, sondern Realität.

EDIT: Ok, ok das steht oben schon, hab ich jetzt erst gesehen

-Erdie

----------

## Hilefoks

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Im Gegensatz zur sachlichen Argumentation versucht der Populismus seine Aussagen mit offensichtlich der breiten Masse zugänglichen Themen zu untermalen. Beispielsweise Das "flache" Beispiel mit den Mautbrücken anstatt sachlicher Ausführungen.

 

Natürlich versucht man seine Themen anhand allgemein verständlicher Beispiele zu illustrieren. Warum das Beispiel Mautbrücke "flach" sein soll kann ich aber nicht sehen, vor allem deshalb aber nicht weil ich die Aussagen in der Form nicht kenne auf die du dich zu beziehen scheinst. Sicher, ich bin kein Mitglied des CCC und kenne lange nicht alle Veröffentlichungen. Daher wär ich für entsprechende Link recht dankbar.

In den Veröffentlichungen die ich kenne dienen die Mautbrücken nur als eines von mehreren Beispielen u.A. im Bezug auf das Informationsfreiheitsgesetz oder aber im Themengebiet Personentracking/Fahndung mit Mautdaten. Beide Themen sind aber hoch brisant und aktuell - ich sehe hier keinerlei konstruiertes Mautbrücken-Problem nur um der breiten Masse ein Thema zugänglicher zu machen. Und wenn auf einem 90 Min. Vortrag auch, sozusagen in einem Nebensatz, erwähnt wird das die Mautbrücken auch noch zu weiteren Zwecken (z.B. Geschwindigkeitskontrolle) eingesetzt werden können - was in meinen Augen weder technisch ein grosses Problem noch völlig abwegig ist - dann halte ich das keineswegs für Populismus.

MfG, Hilefoks

----------

## hoschi

Ich quote mich einfach selber, aus dem cs.de Forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat von ./hoschi
> 
>  *Quote:*   Zitat von Natanael85
> 
> [b]Ihr demonstriert solange dagegen bis eure kleine Schwester in der U-Bahn vergewaltigt, du an der Bushaltestelle zusammengeschlagen und deine Eltern aus dem ICE gebombt werden.
> ...

 

Ich finde es uebrigens geradezu belustigend, dass es sogar hier Leute gibt, die private Daten und oeffentliche Daten nicht mal unterscheiden koennen. Der Unterschied zwischen einer wissenschaftlichen Veroeffentlichung oder dem Geheimdienstbericht, und den privaten Kontodaten oder Urlaubsfotos ist ja auch schwer zu erkennen.

----------

## oscarwild

Um nochmal auf das Thema Populismus zurückzukommen:

 *Quote:*   

> Ihr demonstriert solange dagegen bis eure kleine Schwester in der U-Bahn vergewaltigt, du an der Bushaltestelle zusammengeschlagen und deine Eltern aus dem ICE gebombt werden.
> 
> Danach demonstriert ihr dann für mehr Sicherheit.

 

Das ist Populismus.

Enthaltene Aussage: das Fehlen von Überwachung führt kausal zu sexuellem Missbrauch Minderjähriger [Wut], zum Tod Angehöriger [Angst], bzw. zum eigenen Tod [Angst].

Eine gleichartige Argumentation habe ich mir in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal von US-Bürgern anhören müssen, die sich darüber empört haben, wie ich es wagen könne, gegen den Irakkrieg zu sein - schließlich hätte ich ja keine Angehörigen beim Anschlag auf die Twin-Towers verloren. (bitte kurz genau über diese Aussage nachdenken)

Angst und Wut machen uns blind für die Wirklichkeit, machen uns empfänglich für Manipulation und veranlassen uns zu unüberlegten, überzogegnen und unwirksamen Reaktionen. Das Bedürfnis, dann mal richtig wild um sich zu hauen, scheint dabei ein Relikt aus unserer Entwicklungsgeschichte zu sein, genügt in meinen Augen aber nicht dem Anspruch an einen "Homo sapiens".

Tatsächlich dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, im Straßenverkehr zu sterben, deutlich größer sein, als "aus dem ICE gebombt" zu werden. Zwar ist letzteres tatsächlich unspaßig wenn man davon betroffen ist - aber ein Risiko unter vielen, gegen das weder ein Sicherheitsgurt noch eine Videokamera etwas auszurichten vermag.

----------

## think4urs11

hoschi: abgesehen vom etwas flappsigen Wording und (d)einem versteckten Vorurteil kann ich das so unterstützen.

Der Terror lebt ja gerade davon unerwartet an zufälligen Orten auszubrechen, das ist mit keiner Kamera überwachbar.

Das Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist doch das die diversen Maßnahmen zwar alle viel hermachen, in gewissen Kreisen der Bevölkerung sogar als prima/toll/sonstwas dargestellt werden können, etc.

nur ... sind wir mal ehrlich: Welcher auch nur halbwegs mit Intelligenz bestückte Kriminelle bleibt den in den Netzen die überall aufgespannt werden hängen?

Genau, so gut wie keiner und wenn ist es ein kleiner Fisch.

Bei KiPo und anderem kriminellen Handeln sieht es wieder anders aus. Irgendwann muß $böserBube aus der Deckung kommen, wie sonst kommt er zu seinem 'Markt' bzw. seiner Zielgruppe? Aber das rechtfertigt in keinem Fall die Maßnahmen die die letzten 10-20 Jahre in Salamitaktik nach und nach eingeführt wurden; speziell natürlich in den letzten 5.

Was brachten denn die Kameras bisher an öffentlichen Plätzen? Richtig, die Kriminalität ist 2 Ecken weitergewandert, tolle Wurst.

In meinen Augen ist das sinnlos verpulvertes Steuervermögen. OK, ein paar wenige Arbeitsplätze hat es gebracht   :Confused: 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte ob ich

a) in einem Staat lebe der Zug um Zug jeden Furz meines Daseins überwacht, kategorisiert und katalogisiert sehen möchte und der mir das Geld aus der Tasche zieht für Maßnahmen die mich aus Staatssicht faktisch für unmündig erklären

oder

b) in einem Staat der mir und allen anderen zutraut eigenverantwortlich zu leben und nur einen (notwendigen!) Rahmen vorgibt sich aber ansonsten raushält

meine Wahl ist klar.

Was wir inzwischen haben ist kein Rahmen mehr sondern ein Korsett das uns mehr und mehr in Richtung Wespentallie trimmt.

Noch(?) ist es nicht soweit das man als Terrorist gilt nur weil man ein Platte mit Truecrypt o.ä. gesichert hat, seine Briefe zuklebt und nachts um halb drei durch den Ort zum Fluppenautomat wandert aber in die Richtung geht es.

Viele hier sind noch etwas zu jung dafür aber eines meiner ersten bewußten 'was geht die das eigentlich alles an'-Erlebnisse das ich noch weiß hatte ich zu Zeiten der letzten Volkszählung und die war Kinderkram im Vergleich zu dem was heute 'normal' ist.

Liegt sicherlich auch an der Berieselung durch die Medien oder warum möchte heute jeder sein Liebesleben zum Hamster der Nachbarn im Fernsehen der Welt vorstellen? Wer so konditioniert wird/wurde dem ist es natürlich egal ob auch seine elektronische Post gelesen wird.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Liegt sicherlich auch an der Berieselung durch die Medien oder warum möchte heute jeder sein Liebesleben zum Hamster der Nachbarn im Fernsehen der Welt vorstellen? Wer so konditioniert wird/wurde dem ist es natürlich egal ob auch seine elektronische Post gelesen wird.

 

Liegt daran das in der heutigen Informationsgesellschaft möglichst alles ausgeschlachtet werden kann. Da werden für Stunden (oder mehr oder weniger) aus "normalen Leuten" Stars die im Rampenlicht stehen können. Und viele Leute und auch Firmen leben davon genau das zu unterstützen... ich sage nur "Maschendrahtzaun". Ich würde darauf wetten wenn man die Bänder der deutschen Überwachungsvideos kaufen und senden könnte gäbe es bald eine neue Show nach dem Muster "die tolpatschigsten Deutschen" oder sowas in der Art. Amerikanische Überwachungsvideos laufen ja schon genug auf den billigen Sendern und mit den typischen Pleiten-, Pech- und Pannenvideos ("Bitte schicken Sie auch Ihre ein!") sind wir gar nicht mehr weit davon entfernt. 

 *Quote:*   

> Was brachten denn die Kameras bisher an öffentlichen Plätzen? Richtig, die Kriminalität ist 2 Ecken weitergewandert, tolle Wurst. 
> 
> In meinen Augen ist das sinnlos verpulvertes Steuervermögen. 

 

Sowas unterstützt u.a. nur weiter die Bildung einer Mehrklassengesellschaft... die "schönen und sauberen Gegenden" wo Kameras stehen und eben die wo keine stehen.

----------

## beejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Da lachen die Hühner ??  Wohl kaum, den ich weiß aus erster Hand, daß im Ausland soetwas schon durchaus praktiziert wird, nicht mit Mautbrücken aber an Tunneln. Dort wird der Zeitpunkt beim Rein - und Rausfahren gemessen und wenn die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit über dem Limit liegt, bist Du dran. Also es ist nicht abwegig, sondern Realität.

 

Natürlich ist diese Möglichkeit absolut nicht abwegig, aber empfindest Du ein solches Argument in Bezug auf ein solch weitreichendes Thema wie Datenschutz nicht auch als völlig fehlplatziert?

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> populistische Aussage hier: "lauter perverse Kriminelle beim CCC" - meine Oma hättest Du damit schon mal auf Deiner Seite.

 Ja, vermutlich hätte ich das. Aber Fakt ist, dass ich damit keine Möglichkeit anspreche, sondern eine Tatsache. Sobald in jedem Jahr der Congress in Berlin losgeht, wandert nach wenigen Stunden ein Link durch alle IRC-Netze, der auf einen wohlbestückten FTPd verweist. Eben genau das zeigt auf, dass man unter "Freie Daten" auch viele Sachen missverstehen bzw. den eigenen Wünschen entsprechend deuten kann. Dies wird spätestens dann problematisch, wenn man als Organisation in der Politik Mitspracherecht beansprucht, aber im gleichem Atemzug die eigenen Mitglieder offensichtlich die sog. "Ethik" eigenmächtig und - offensichtlich - falsch auslegen.

 *Hilefolks wrote:*   

> Daher wär ich für entsprechende Link recht dankbar.

 

Diese Aussage bzw. Argumentation wurde bei einem persönlichen Gespräch mir gegenüber von einem namhaften CCC-Mitglied gemacht, welches ebenfalls hier im Forum aktiv ist.

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> hoschi: abgesehen vom etwas flappsigen Wording und (d)einem versteckten Vorurteil kann ich das so unterstützen.
> 
> Text...
> 
> 

 

Dito!

Ich habe doch gar nichts gegen Beckstein, aber warum muss der ausgerechnet in meinem Bundesland leben!1!11!!1!!!!ein1!1!elf

Kannst du mir mal den Begriff flappsiges Wording erklaeren, klingt lustig.

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Da lachen die Hühner ??  Wohl kaum, den ich weiß aus erster Hand, daß im Ausland soetwas schon durchaus praktiziert wird, nicht mit Mautbrücken aber an Tunneln. Dort wird der Zeitpunkt beim Rein - und Rausfahren gemessen und wenn die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit über dem Limit liegt, bist Du dran. Also es ist nicht abwegig, sondern Realität. 
> 
> Natürlich ist diese Möglichkeit absolut nicht abwegig, aber empfindest Du ein solches Argument in Bezug auf ein solch weitreichendes Thema wie Datenschutz nicht auch als völlig fehlplatziert?

 

Nicht unbedingt.

Autofahren kennt jeder, die Mautbrücken hat auch jeder schonmal gesehen und zu schnell fahren auch beinahe alle (mehr oder weniger häufig) - korrekt?

Die Daten sind 'da' und können prinzipiell genau dafür hergenommen werden. Und mit dem ursprünglichen Zweck der Mautbrücken hat diese Art von Datenverwertung exakt gar nichts mehr zu tun - ebenfalls korrekt?

Fällt dir ein besseres/plakativeres Beispiel ein um deinem Dönerdealer (nur ein Beispiel ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer) zu erklären wo die Probleme auftreten können wenn Daten erstmal irgendwo herumliegen? Um das Thema in die breite Bevölkerung zu bringen mußt du auch bildhafte Beispiele benutzen die jede(r) aus seinem eigenen Alltag kennt und für sich selbst nachvollziehen kann.

Das ist nichts anderes als Werbung für dein 'Produkt' - du sprichst deine Zielgruppe (auch) auf einer unbewußten Ebene an.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich habe doch gar nichts gegen Beckstein, aber warum muss der ausgerechnet in meinem Bundesland leben!1!11!!1!!!!ein1!1!elf
> 
> Kannst du mir mal den Begriff flappsiges Wording erklaeren, klingt lustig.

 

Beckstein meinte ich gar nicht - du kannst dich ja wenigstens noch herausreden das der ja Franke und kein Bayer ist, aber was mach ich?   :Cool: 

Und das Wording... well... ich würde für das Thema eine andere 'professionellere' Wortwahl treffen um es z.B. meiner GF nahezubringen ('hör mal zu kleiner', Jungfrauen poppen, scheisse, ...) aber im Kern sind wir uns absolut einig  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Ach so, der Post war urspruenglich fuer das Public-Offtopic Forum von counter-strike.de, sowas wie unter die Guertellinie gibts da nicht. Das du ein Franke bist tut mir leid...  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Och ich neige auch zu deutlichem Wording auch in Mails 'nach oben', bisher sieht man es mir meistens noch nach (BOFH läßt grüßen würde slick jetzt sagen)

Außerdem ist in Franken immerhin Bayerns Elite, deswegen haben wir das schwarze Schaf Beckie Beckstein ja auch (erst) nach München geschickt, da kann er nicht viel kaputtmachen (naja dachten wir, nobodys perfect)

Wundert mich aber das du das eigentliche Vorurteil das ich meinte nicht gefunden hast  :Wink: 

zum eigentlichen Thema:

Rote Karte für Internetschnüffler

Europol Wunschliste 'Vorratsdatenspeicherung'

I2P - Alternative zu Tor

Trennung von Polizei und Nachrichtendiensten - ein Hinderniss? (pdf)

Tor Konfigurator

Demo gegen den Überwachungswahn am 20.9.

Studie: Videoüberwachung kaum von Nutzen

----------

## Carlo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> ... und von Dir aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Diese Aussage bezog sich auf die Argumentation des CCC.

 

Es war deine Antwort auf oscarwild. Daß du leiglich einen Kontrapunkt zum CCC setzen wolltest und dies nicht deine Meinung ist, hättest du deutlicher artikulieren können/müssen/dürfen.

Um auf den CCC zurückzukommen: a) Du kannst nicht erwarten, daß alle Mitglieder eines Vereins sich ohne wenn und aber differenziert zu jeder Position äußern können, die sie als Mitglieder mittragen; Es gibt in jeder Herde viele Schafe. b) Ein Verein, der durchaus gesellschaftskritische/politische Positionen vertritt, muß, um wenigstens die Chance zu wahren, mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen, ein paar prägnante Leitsätze definieren.

Mich interessiert der CCC nicht sonderlich und ich bin auch nicht versucht, die für deine Aussagen fehlenden Belege zusammenzusuchen - eigentlich wäre das dein Job - aber wenigstens läßt sich sagen, daß deine Aussagen nicht belegt sind und die Rede vom "Wirtschaftsunternehmen CCC" schlicht falsch. Der CCC ist ein eingetragener Verein, was dediziert wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit (d.h. beabsichtigte Gewinnerzielung) ausschließt.

----------

## beejay

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   ... und von Dir aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Diese Aussage bezog sich auf die Argumentation des CCC. 
> 
> Es war deine Antwort auf oscarwild. Daß du leiglich einen Kontrapunkt zum CCC setzen wolltest und dies nicht deine Meinung ist, hättest du deutlicher artikulieren können/müssen/dürfen.

 

Dass das offensichtlich nicht so aufgefasst wurde, habe ich hier bereits schon mehrmals aufgegriffen und richtiggestellt.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Mich interessiert der CCC nicht sonderlich und ich bin auch nicht versucht, die für deine Aussagen fehlenden Belege zusammenzusuchen - eigentlich wäre das dein Job - aber wenigstens läßt sich sagen, daß deine Aussagen nicht belegt sind und die Rede vom "Wirtschaftsunternehmen CCC" schlicht falsch. 

 

Er ist genau so ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie Greenpeace, Peta, Scientology und Watchtower auch. Es wird mit der vertretenen Philosophie Umsatz und Gewinn erzielt. Im Übrigen Beschreiben meine Argumente die Gesamtheit des CCC und seiner Puplikationen und Aussagen von Mitgliedern - hierfür Belege zu erbringen wäre in etwa ein genau so sinnloses Unterfangen wie Belege dafür anzugeben, warum Datenschutz in all seinen Variationen denn ein überaus wichtiges Thema ist bzw. warum man - beispielsweise - einen Menschen nicht einfach verprügelt oder einfach irgendwelche Dinge demoliert.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Der CCC ist ein eingetragener Verein, was dediziert wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit (d.h. beabsichtigte Gewinnerzielung) ausschließt.

 

Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten -- "eingetragen" != "gemeinnützig".

----------

## Carlo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Er ist genau so ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie Greenpeace, Peta, Scientology und Watchtower auch. Es wird mit der vertretenen Philosophie Umsatz und Gewinn erzielt.

 

Lies §21 BGB. Natürlich wirtschaftet auch ein eingetragener Verein. Aber es darf nie der Zweck sein, daß die Mitglieder daraus Einnahmen erzielen.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Im Übrigen Beschreiben meine Argumente die Gesamtheit des CCC und seiner Puplikationen und Aussagen von Mitgliedern - hierfür Belege zu erbringen wäre in etwa ein genau so sinnloses Unterfangen wie Belege dafür anzugeben, warum Datenschutz in all seinen Variationen denn ein überaus wichtiges Thema ist bzw. warum man - beispielsweise - einen Menschen nicht einfach verprügelt oder einfach irgendwelche Dinge demoliert.

 

Welche Argumente? Lediglich Behauptungen, die in ihrer Qualität, dem was du diesem Verein vorwirfst, in nichts nachstehen.

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Der CCC ist ein eingetragener Verein, was dediziert wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit (d.h. beabsichtigte Gewinnerzielung) ausschließt. 
> 
> Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten -- "eingetragen" != "gemeinnützig".

 

Wer hat was von gemeinnützig gesagt? Ein Verein dient den Zielen der Vereinsmitglieder. Du kannst nur keine Gewinne zum privaten Nutzen oder nicht der Satzung entsprechenden Zielen verwenden.

----------

## beejay

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Lies §21 BGB. Natürlich wirtschaftet auch ein eingetragener Verein. Aber es darf nie der Zweck sein, daß die Mitglieder daraus Einnahmen erzielen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Wer hat was von gemeinnützig gesagt? Ein Verein dient den Zielen der Vereinsmitglieder. Du kannst nur keine Gewinne zum privaten Nutzen oder nicht der Satzung entsprechenden Zielen verwenden.

 

Schön. Und Du meinst wirklich, dass es absolut keine Mitglieder gibt, die aufgrund Ihrer Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verein und der damit verbundenen 'Reputation' nicht doch privaten wirtschaftlichen Nutzen ziehen, bzw. genau aus diesem Grund dem CCC beigetreten sind? (Ich höre hier gerade Dr. Kimble trampeln)

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Welche Argumente? Lediglich Behauptungen, die in ihrer Qualität, dem was du diesem Verein vorwirfst, in nichts nachstehen.

 

Argumentiert habe ich hier, hier, hier, hier und hier. Wenn das für Dich keine Argumente sind, dann erkläre mir bitte, weshalb dies keine Argumente sein sollen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Lies §21 BGB. Natürlich wirtschaftet auch ein eingetragener Verein. Aber es darf nie der Zweck sein, daß die Mitglieder daraus Einnahmen erzielen. (...)
> 
> Wer hat was von gemeinnützig gesagt? Ein Verein dient den Zielen der Vereinsmitglieder. Du kannst nur keine Gewinne zum privaten Nutzen oder nicht der Satzung entsprechenden Zielen verwenden. 
> 
> Schön. Und Du meinst wirklich, dass es absolut keine Mitglieder gibt, die aufgrund Ihrer Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verein und der damit verbundenen 'Reputation' nicht doch privaten wirtschaftlichen Nutzen ziehen, bzw. genau aus diesem Grund dem CCC beigetreten sind? (Ich höre hier gerade Dr. Kimble trampeln)

 

Und wo genau ist nun das Problem zwischen Vereinszugehörigkeit und privater Tätigkeit?

Außer vielleicht dem Ku Klux Klan dürfte beinahe jedes Vereinsmitglied in irgendeiner Weise eigene Vereinszugehörigkeiten auch irgendwie privat verwerten, und wenn es nur Kontakte in andere Gesellschaftschichten sind durch die man einen anderen/besseren Job bekommt. Und das manche Menschen zur Selbstdarstellung neigen ist auch keine bahnbrechend neue Erkenntnis finde ich. Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob ich als offizielles Mitglied eines Vereins auftrete oder als 'unser nächster Redner ist Hr. X, ... macht dies/das/jenes heute zum Thema bla. Und in der Pause wird dann nebenher erzählt das er ja außerdem Mitglied des Vereins X ist' (was vielleicht sogar teilweise zu dieser Einladung geführt hatte).

Eine 100% Trennung zwischen Verein und privatem wirst du niemals erreichen wenn der Verein auch nur ansatzweise in der Öffentlichkeit präsent ist.

Albern wird es erst in dem Moment wenn meine privaten Tätigkeiten dem Vereinsziel diametral entgegenlaufen _und_ ich meine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein dazu hernehme um genau diese Meinung besser verkaufen zu können - das ist aber alleine Sache des Vereins das zu regeln (Ausschluß z.B.); wenn die Mitglieder das nicht können (oder wollen) müssen sie in letzter Konsequenz auch damit leben das sie entweder niemand mehr ernst nimmt oder die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wird oder beides.

Weiterhin wäre es nett wenn ihr diesen Thread nicht in ein Pro/Contra CCC abgleiten laßt.

----------

## Carlo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Schön. Und Du meinst wirklich, dass es absolut keine Mitglieder gibt, die aufgrund Ihrer Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verein und der damit verbundenen 'Reputation' nicht doch privaten wirtschaftlichen Nutzen ziehen, bzw. genau aus diesem Grund dem CCC beigetreten sind? (Ich höre hier gerade Dr. Kimble trampeln)

 

Ja und!? Das ist doch das Problem derjenigen, die das für Reputation halten. Sache des Vereins, zu entscheiden, ob ein Ausschlußverfahren anzustreben ist, wenn der Verein Gefahr läuft, öffentlich Schaden zu nehmen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wenn das für Dich keine Argumente sind, dann erkläre mir bitte, weshalb dies keine Argumente sein sollen.

 

O.k.

1) Wirr, bestenfalls unzutreffend.

2) Reine Behauptung, unbelegt.

3) Von einem hier schreibenden Tunnelhühnchen widerlegt. Dieser Text beweist höchstens, daß du die Möglichkeiten unterschätzt.

4) Dein Verständnis von Populismus, keine Aussage zum CCC.

5) Gegenstandslos. Was die einzelnen Personen während des Congresses tun, liegt nicht im Ermessen des CCC. O.k. -  sie könnten das Netz kappen...

----------

## return13

da im Diskussionsforum ja sehr viel sinnfreies und amüsantes heute hervorgegangen ist, will ich doch die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und euch etwas Sinnvolles ans Herz legen

http://briefe.gegen.daten.speicherung.eu/

Macht mit!

Und für die unter euch die nicht mitmachen wollen - lest wenigstens die Briefe durch die bereits geschrieben wurden - sind ganz lustige dabei, wie z.B.:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit bitte ich um die weitere Installation von Überwachungskameras an jeder möglichen Ecke.
> ...

 

----------

